# double days returning?



## benale (Sep 5, 2014)

I always look forward to accumulating those points. Usually the fall promotion begins around this time. Any news?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2014)

Typically the Fall promo starts later in September. Give it a week or two.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 6, 2014)

The fall Double Days promo starts Monday, September 8, and will run through November 14. Registration is not open yet, but should be by Monday.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Bill, who'll be the First AUer to sign up???☺


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 6, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks for the info Bill, who'll be the First AUer to sign up???☺


I am patiently waiting Jim. Thanks for the heads-up Bill. Now if we can just find out when the Autumn Excursion is taking place


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 6, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks for the info Bill, who'll be the First AUer to sign up???☺


If it involves BBQ runs, I'll give you 3 guesses - and the first 2 don't count!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 6, 2014)

This "foamer" is passing on this promo... I'll be at MODOC learning how to run trains during the Promo..


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 6, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> This "foamer" is passing on this promo... I'll be at MODOC learning how to run trains during the Promo..


You should sign up. Maybe you'll get points for "training". :giggle:


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Sep 6, 2014)

I have been patiently waiting for the return of Double Days...thankful for the automatic enrollment....


----------



## William W. (Sep 6, 2014)

Last year I signed up the week before the promo ended, and the double points backdated to the beginning of the promotion. I'm glad that Amtrak does that.


----------



## Barciur (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm pretty excited because I'm taking a lot of short-distance trips on the Keystone where $16 will get me 200, but also taking my first LD trip for this, so should be racking up my points !


----------



## benale (Sep 6, 2014)

I also ride the Keystone during double days from ELT to HAR or LNC..Senior fare $11.05. I just hit 40,000 points in June and booked a nice two zone each way trip from TOL to SLO, taking the longest way possible..The EB Westbound and The Texas Eagle Eastbound.

Always trying to save money and do different routes. I'm taking Megabus to Chicago and back $3.50 round trip in October and I'm riding to Princeton on the SW Chief and back later in the day.

I figure in a couple of years with AGR points and hopefully finding another 50% points sale I'll be booking another long distance trip.


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 6, 2014)

Is it 8xxx buses that give no points? I'm thinking of the Lynchburg-Roanoke connection.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Sep 6, 2014)

I used an upgrade coupon for a Monday trip...the AGR agent told me that double days starts on 9/8.....not sure why there wasn't an announcement...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> ...not sure why there wasn't an announcement...


There is still time. I wouldn't blame AGR if they wait until Monday. Experience has likely told them that waiting to make the announcement stops a lot of calls from folks POed that they can't register, for a promotion that has not even started yet, from clogging up AGR's phone lines.


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Sep 6, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> There is still time. I wouldn't blame AGR if they wait until Monday. Experience has likely told them that waiting to make the announcement stops a lot of calls from folks POed that they can't register, for a promotion that has not even started yet, from clogging up AGR's phone lines.I


I have SE status, so I have auto-registration. I was concerned about those that may not be enrolled in time....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 6, 2014)

You can register after your trip during the promotional period and get the points retroactively.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 6, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > There is still time. I wouldn't blame AGR if they wait until Monday. Experience has likely told them that waiting to make the announcement stops a lot of calls from folks POed that they can't register, for a promotion that has not even started yet, from clogging up AGR's phone lines.I
> ...


For those who use FlyerTalk they will find out first.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> For those who use FlyerTalk they will find out first.


Sure 'nough!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> You can register after your trip during the promotional period and get the points retroactively.


Exactly!


----------



## Orie (Sep 6, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> You can register after your trip during the promotional period and get the points retroactively.


Just to clarify the promotion applies to trip date and not when you book it? I just booked a trip five minutes ago then saw this thread about the promotion starting in two days :angry2:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> I have auto-registration.


Hey! My autos are registered!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

Orie said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > You can register after your trip during the promotional period and get the points retroactively.
> ...


Yep! Its when you travel, not when you booked. You'll be fine.


----------



## Orie (Sep 6, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Orie said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Whew! Thanks


----------



## Silver Line Bruin (Sep 6, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Exactly!


I feel like that headlight each time I'm on 2150 leaving DC....


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2014)

Silver Line Bruin said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly!
> ...


But at least there IS a headlight left. :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Sep 8, 2014)

Double Points - today through Nov. 14th!!! Time to register.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Silver Line Bruin said:
> 
> 
> > I have auto-registration.
> ...


 Only if they "train" on the Auto Train!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 8, 2014)

City of Miami said:


> Is it 8xxx buses that give no points? I'm thinking of the Lynchburg-Roanoke connection.


It's the 7xxx buses I believe, that give no points. 8xxx buses, such as the routes that stop in my town, do.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2014)

Double Days are here! Booked it Danno!

Let the Points and the Good Times Roll!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Double Days are here! ... Let the Points and the Good Times Roll!!!


And the BBQ runs resume! :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Double Days are here! ... Let the Points and the Good Times Roll!!!
> ...


Moi? Whatever makes you think that?


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 8, 2014)

It says "limited to two one-way trips" per day.

If I take a round-trip to Battle Creek, is that considered two one-way trips?


----------



## BCL (Sep 8, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> It says "limited to two one-way trips" per day.
> 
> If I take a round-trip to Battle Creek, is that considered two one-way trips?


Sounds like it. As far as I can recall it's always been that way, where they'll give double points for the two biggest point segments for each calendar day. If I take two minimum point segments (same direction as a multicity) in one day, both segments get doubled.

Of course they don't double my Select bonus. That would be sweet if they did.


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2014)

In the past, when they were for limited number of trips per day, they tended to just give it for the first x trips that they heard about through their system for the day. I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 8, 2014)

I always recall it being in segments, as in four segments. I think this is a recent change? Maybe?

Oh well.  400 points per day plus the card bonus is still pretty awesome. A round-trip to BC is about $15.


----------



## BCL (Sep 8, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> I always recall it being in segments, as in four segments. I think this is a recent change? Maybe?
> 
> Oh well.  400 points per day plus the card bonus is still pretty awesome. A round-trip to BC is about $15.


That's eligibility for minimum-point segments that accrue towards AGR tier points and regular point accrual. Since I've been enrolled in AGR, the Double Day promotion has always been capped at two doubled-point segments per calendar day.


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 8, 2014)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2014)

It did use to be 2 ROUND TRIPS or 4 ONE WAY SEGMENTS per day. If you go from NYP to HFD, you need to take 2 different train numbers, connecting in NHV. Do you only earn 2X one way? :huh:


----------



## iggy (Sep 8, 2014)

Got email this morning - registered.

"Of course they don't double my Select bonus. That would be sweet if they did."

That would be cool since I finally made upgraded status.

In my opinion I would actually prefer Double TQP days.


----------



## SubwayNut (Sep 9, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> It did use to be 2 ROUND TRIPS or 4 ONE WAY SEGMENTS per day. If you go from NYP to HFD, you need to take 2 different train numbers, connecting in NHV. Do you only earn 2X one way? :huh:


Yes, they now cap the bonus at two segments per day, you can ride four segments but the second two to post don't get a bonus. If you ride more than 4 individual segments in one day the 5th and later segments to post doesn't earn you any points at all.

This started in around the Fall of 2012 if I'm recalling correctly, before all four segments could be doubled and infact tripled the few times they did a triple points week. I went up to New Haven to 'do' all the stations between New Haven and Hartford and earned 1,200 points on only $23 of Amtrak spend, (plus $23 of Metro-North tickets to get me up to New Haven)!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 10, 2014)

iggy said:


> In my opinion I would actually prefer Double TQP days.


TQP promos are very rare. I think the last one was in 2012 and god knows the last one before that. That TQP promo in 2012 actually helped me hit Select Status for the first time. Since then I've qualified. I'm actually a Select Member until 2016.


----------



## BCL (Sep 11, 2014)

SubwayNut said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It did use to be 2 ROUND TRIPS or 4 ONE WAY SEGMENTS per day. If you go from NYP to HFD, you need to take 2 different train numbers, connecting in NHV. Do you only earn 2X one way? :huh:
> ...


I think that's the case only for minimum (100) point segments. I don't think there's a maximum number of segments that could post per day for points/tier bonus/TQP provided no more than four are minimum. For instance, I think I could probably do something locally like book a 4-segment multi-city from SAC-SJC to get 100 points each segment, then take the CS from SJC-SEA and get whatever that earns based on the price (starting at $164 [328 points] for tomorrow booked right now).

I've only posted a segment more than the minimum once - and that was a ride on the Keystone that cost me $52, and got me 104 points. I've also posted bigger numbers of points for 10-rides.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm... No one else has commented on the misleading advertising. The promo clearly states "All Routes, All Fall". Well, Autumn ends on 12/21, but the promotion ends a good 5 weeks earlier.


----------



## hessjm (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe they are following Meteorological Seasons where winter begins December 1st :giggle: it gets them closer, other than that I've got nothing!


----------



## SarahZ (Sep 11, 2014)

To me, "fall" ends on Thanksgiving since that's when we tend to get our first bit of snow. Thanksgiving is also the start of the Christmas season, which I associate with winter. Michigan doesn't follow the seasonal calendar.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2014)

Isn't Michigan part of Canada?

Winter comes early in the Great White North! LOL


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

VentureForth said:


> Hmmm... No one else has commented on the misleading advertising. The promo clearly states "All Routes, All Fall". Well, Autumn ends on 12/21, but the promotion ends a good 5 weeks earlier.


Plus Fall is 2 weeks away (from the start date of the promo).


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 11, 2014)

I got 1312 DD extra points this time - the most ever! I considered on the last day (yesterday) to try out the new CSV-RVM bus to go on to NPN and NFK. It cannot be booked on line but one of the station agents told me she could do it. That would be three segments but I'd only get AGR points for 2, right?? So it would be pointless to make a r/t in one day even if it were possible?

When do you think the next opportunity will be? NTD? I read somewhere NTD2015 will be May 2nd.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

I think NTD will be May 9th. It's been the Saturday before Mother's Day the last few years. Did a quick google and others seem to agree.

And the Fall DD ends the 14th.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 11, 2014)

City of Miami said:


> That would be three segments but I'd only get AGR points for 2, right?? So it would be pointless to make a r/t in one day even if it were possible?


I'm not exactly sure of the exact rules, but it may be that you only earn double points on the first 2 and single points beyond that. Or it could be you earn the "100 point minimum" on the first 2 and only 2X beyond that. (A $26 ticket would earn 52 points.) Either way, you would earn AGR points for each segment.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 11, 2014)

SubwayNut said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It did use to be 2 ROUND TRIPS or 4 ONE WAY SEGMENTS per day. If you go from NYP to HFD, you need to take 2 different train numbers, connecting in NHV. Do you only earn 2X one way? :huh:
> ...


My understanding is that someone at some point decided to make S+ in one go by booking a hundred unreserved PHL-PAO tickets, got the conductor to take them and got the points for them, and then posted on FlyerTalk about pulling it off. It was at that point that AGR realized the potential problem they had and started cracking down on points runs such as we've seen (the daily segment caps, for example).


----------



## benale (Nov 11, 2014)

I use the Keystones to get double points. $11.04 RT Senior fare from ELT to LNC or HAR. I traveled almost every week since September. One more run tomorrow and I'll have 1600 DD points and that will also put me over the top to renew Select for next year. Of course, double and bonus points don't count,but it's nice to get the extra points. I used 40,000 points for a two zone RT from TOL to SLO in a roomette next June,using The Empire Builder and Texas Eagle to maximize train time.

Nice. I had 188 points when I booked my trip in mid July. Now I'm back up to close to 4000 points for my next big adventure. Of all the rewards programs,it seems Amtrak gives you the best bang for the buck,and I love riding trains.


----------



## BCL (Nov 11, 2014)

benale said:


> I use the Keystones to get double points. $11.04 RT Senior fare from ELT to LNC or HAR. I traveled almost every week since September. One more run tomorrow and I'll have 1600 DD points and that will also put me over the top to renew Select for next year. Of course, double and bonus points don't count,but it's nice to get the extra points. I used 40,000 points for a two zone RT from TOL to SLO in a roomette next June,using The Empire Builder and Texas Eagle to maximize train time.
> 
> Nice. I had 188 points when I booked my trip in mid July. Now I'm back up to close to 4000 points for my next big adventure. Of all the rewards programs,it seems Amtrak gives you the best bang for the buck,and I love riding trains.


I'm actually up to almost 5000 double points. I'm going to be 100 points shy of that by the end of the day. I threw in a few days with 3 minimum point segments, but at least that's getting me closer to Select Plus, so I'm sure that it's been at least 5000 TQPs since the current Double Days promotion started..

I'm thinking of maybe doing a 2 zone bedroom trip next year for my family of 3. I have plenty of Chase Sapphire Preferred points that I could transfer if I'm short. I was thinking maybe Emeryville to Chicago.

Right now I'm just making a mad dash to the finish line to try and make Select Plus. I was hoping maybe I could try some creative ways to add segments. Last year, the Capitol Corridor 50% weekend special made it really easy to collect quick/cheap points, because the discount also applied to the bus segments. I've tried some creative ways to add bus segments, but the promotional discount doesn't seem to apply to the bus portions.


----------



## neutralist (Nov 11, 2014)

Anderson said:


> My understanding is that someone at some point decided to make S+ in one go by booking a hundred unreserved PHL-PAO tickets, got the conductor to take them and got the points for them, and then posted on FlyerTalk about pulling it off. It was at that point that AGR realized the potential problem they had and started cracking down on points runs such as we've seen (the daily segment caps, for example).


well thats free revenue for Amtrak, one trip paid a hundred times.


----------



## BCL (Nov 11, 2014)

neutralist said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that someone at some point decided to make S+ in one go by booking a hundred unreserved PHL-PAO tickets, got the conductor to take them and got the points for them, and then posted on FlyerTalk about pulling it off. It was at that point that AGR realized the potential problem they had and started cracking down on points runs such as we've seen (the daily segment caps, for example).
> ...


However, it sort of defeats the purpose of having a loyalty program. It's not simply about revenue, but about loyalty to the service. Personally that sounds like abuse of the program. The point is to actually ride, even if it's some random trip to nowhere to collect points.

Heck - I've encountered a few cases of "What are you trying to pull?" Once was a conductor who thought I was wasting his time buying a ticket on the train when I had the Amtrak app on my phone. I've had conductors look at my itinerary and ask if I was doing it for AGR points. I've even requested a paper ticket (I like having it out while my phone stays in my pocket) and didn't get it.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 11, 2014)

BCL said:


> neutralist said:
> 
> 
> > Anderson said:
> ...


Also, if the benefits get too juicy...in such a situation, with a Double Days going on and someone with Select Plus status at the time you'd multiply that 10000 points by 2.5 (so 25,000 points). Under a case like that, you're looking at maybe $500 in revenue for Amtrak (depending on the actual price paid and any discounts) against a cost for those points to Amtrak of anywhere from $250-1000.

Edit: To be fair, I've managed to pretty much make SE with relatively little travel on the NEC proper, which tends to sort of "break" the system...but the ability to have a nice day in Washington followed by a nice dinner on the way home is something that is hard to underestimate the value of.


----------



## BCL (Nov 11, 2014)

Anderson said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > neutralist said:
> ...


I don't necessarily get the value of points. That I can do a 1:1 transfer of Chase Sapphire Preferred points makes me value the points at one cent per point, since I can get a $100 gift card for 10,000 points. So 25,000 points (worth $250 in my book) gets me a one zone bedroom, which would otherwise cost over $1000 (EMY-CHI).

Also - isn't there an issue with those short trips, where the conductors might not lift the tickets and sometimes don't care? They figure you've gotten the trip, so why bother them trying to account for it. I could have made SE on the basis of 50 RIC-BKY-EMY-OKJ-OAC multi-city trips that would get 400 TQPs each for $9 with promo code V763. That would be $450. However, the conductors see that itinerary and think the passenger is just a little bit too obsessed. I remember reading about the AU Gathering where they were talking about seeking a conductor to make sure their multiple Emeryville to Berkeley (2.1 miles) tickets got lifted. I would have liked to seen that.

However, I'm really just trying to get this status as part of my regular commute. It would actually be cheaper for me to buy a 10-ride ticket, and easier in terms of having to get a new parking permit at EMY each day (I get a long-term permit if I show them a 10-ride). I'm willing to pay a little bit more. That $108 10-ride gets me 216 points. However, I can take 10 of those rides for $13.50 each and collect 1000 points. Or even get tricky with a multi-city intinerary (like this morning) and make it 1500 or even 2000 points. Or spend less by getting a ticket starting at OAC or HAY.

Yeah - I know this is sort of gaming the system, but it's costing me time. I'm also finding excuses to have stopovers, which cost money. You gotta have some sort of hobby.


----------



## William W. (Nov 13, 2014)

The value of points changes based on what on the cash value of the redemption is.

If I use 20,000 points to book a ticket that normally costs $400, the value of each point is $0.02. Cash value / the number of points used gives you the value of each point.


----------



## BCL (Nov 14, 2014)

William W. said:


> The value of points changes based on what on the cash value of the redemption is.
> 
> If I use 20,000 points to book a ticket that normally costs $400, the value of each point is $0.02. Cash value / the number of points used gives you the value of each point.


However, it's not quite the same as other rewards programs in that there's flat rate redemption categories based on zones or routes. Other AGR redemption categories like gift cards where 10,000 points gets you a $100 Applebee's gift card. 9000 points gets me 6 redemption on a special route. End to end on Capitol Corridor is $40. End to end on the San Joaquin is $48. That doesn't even account for the possibility of bus routes being allowed on the same 1500 point redemption. Oakland to Los Angeles on the San Joaquin and an associated bus is $59.

There are some airline rewards programs that are based strictly on retail fares. Southwest's points costs for a flight are proportional to the retail cost of a flight, although if you value one point as worth a penny, they provide a "sale price" relative to that. The other thing about Southwest's program is that their points awarded are based on the price of a ticket, unlike the traditional mileage model.


----------



## BCL (Nov 18, 2014)

So now that it's over, what are AU members' double point totals? My tally was 5100.

I went crazy and figured it was about time to make a push to S+. I renewed at least Select during the promotion and figured Double Days was a good time to make the push for even more points. I even pushed a few three min segment days although no four min segment days, even though it doesn't double past the second min segment.

Every single segment during this promotion was the min 100 points for me, and I somehow managed more than 5000 points. I didn't tally the number of TQPs, but altogether I'm guessing I have enough points with the TQPs, 25% Select bonus, and double points for a couple of one zone coach tickets or maybe even a roomette. And nearly all of this was really just my commute where I'd otherwise be spending money on gas as well as wear and tear on my car.

I'm less than 1500 points from making S+. I was hoping maybe Capitol Corridor would bring back the weekend 50% off promotion (400 TQPs for less than $12 in my case taking less than 2.5 hours) but I suppose turning a commute trip into a points run makes more sense given that I'm already spending money getting to work and recent horrendous traffic is insane. It's nice just kicking back on the train.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine was 5,174. I would have gotten another 444 if they had ended the promotion on the 15th rather than the 14th, as I left from Sacramento on the CS at 11:59pm on the 15th!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 18, 2014)

1204  But better than nothing. 

That's just the bonus points.


----------



## Barciur (Nov 18, 2014)

2344. Not bad for someone who travels strictly for leisure.


----------

